
Trump Doubles Down on Potential Trade War with China - aaronbrethorst
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/05/business/trump-trade-war-china.html
======
huy-nguyen
It’ll be interesting to see what China will do after it runs out of US imports
to tax (which it will before the US does due to the trade surplus). I hope it
leaves the $1 trillion in US treasuries alone.

~~~
fspeech
Tax can be additive. Metal tariffs against China did not preclude steel and
aluminum from getting included again in the newer $50B list.

